

Show HN: Funny Tweet Ranking Site, laughlitm.us  - imack

About 6 months ago I made a joke twitter feed (@sustainabletips) that gained a small amount of popularity. It's since run its course, but it really opened me to the idea of twitter as a comedy medium.<p>With the success of @shitmydadsays and others, I set out to make a kind of 'funny or die' for tweets.  Laughlitm.us is the result. I'd really like to get some feedback from HN, especially in regards to the voting method and the nomination page.
======
nicholaides
Hey, this is great. Following just a few of these people on twitter overwhelms
my feed, but It's nice to see their tweets in one place when I feel like
browsing good comedy.

I tried the voting, but I didn't enjoy it. First, I had already seen a bunch
on the fron page, and they aren't as funny when repeated. Also, I kept seeing
repeats of ones I already voted on, which isn't that fun. Finally, I didn't
really enjoy having to say one was funnier than the other. It kind of takes
the fun out of it.

So, my vote is for a different voting style, perhaps like HN or reddit. I
wouldn't mind voting "funny"/"not funny".

Just my 0.02USD.

BTW, I love @sustainabletips.

~~~
imack
Thanks a lot for the feedback, I definitely get the sense that the forced
comparison wasn't as great. I thought it was novel and had two big advantages:
first, that it really mean you couldn't spam the voting mechanism to get your
favorite up there, and second, I could just store the rating in the DB rather
than a list of who has voted for what; it was a lot simpler.

However, I've heard from enough people that the experience wasn't great and
the stats back it up. Up or down it is.

